# Who makes the best burgers?



## Shawn (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a tough one for me because I really like the Burger King Whopper (with cheese of course), McDonald's burgers (especially their Quarter Pounder) are alright, Wendy's Big Bacon Classic is probably my favorite burger. It's a toss up between that and the Whopper for me. I guess im going to choose the Big Bacon Classic from Wendys. 

What do you all think? Who makes the most delicious burger?


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't had a decent fast food burger in years, I almost always get chicken, or better yet, Jimmy Johns (awesome subs)...

but if I had to choose, I'd pick DQ me thinks


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to go with the whopper. Nothing like a heart attack with mayo and cheese.


----------



## Durero (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't eat meat unless I'm a guest at someone's house.

There's a book & film called 'Mad Cowboy' which does a fantastic job of presenting information about the links between farming, health, environment, and animals. Fast Food Nation is another eye-opening book.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 3, 2006)

I eat meat and I'm proud of it. 
Anyway, let's not turn this into that kind of debate. 

I chose Burger King. But back home, I'd always go for a nice greasy Hardee's Frisco burger.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2006)

The Big Bacon Classic kicks total ass, plain of course..and if you're hungry order another patty with it.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

Amy makes good veggieburgers.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2006)

Wendy's single with everything rocks. i'm also a huge Jimmy Johns fan, as well as Arby's and Taco Bell.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

Taco Bell makes burgers now?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2006)

o___O wha?!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 4, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I'd always go for a nice greasy Hardee's Frisco burger.


I love their Monster burger.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 4, 2006)

SO many burgers to choose from! I think I'll have to vote other as I remember some places having amazing burgers, but I can't remember what they're called! Jack in the box? Something like that?

Other than that Wendy's is excellent as is burger king, even though they don't have wendy's over here anymore.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 4, 2006)

Hälsans kök
they make veganburgers


----------



## Jason (Jun 6, 2006)

I think there burgers suck but what about white castle??


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2006)

I do.  

I don't really go for fast food burgers. Overcooked patties, soft, textureless rolls, stale lettuce and tomato, and mayo, ketchup, mustard, and chopped-up onion... It just does nothing for me. 

I'll take a proper chunk of ground beef, shaped into a nice, thick, juicy patty, cooked to medium rare and served up on a proper kaiser roll any day. Or, for kicks, sometimes I'll do burger patties as basically large, flattened italian meatballs - mix some sauteed fine-chopped onion (so it's not crunchy - way better this way), bread crumbs, basil, oregano, and garlic and some egg white in with the beef before shaping it into patties. Awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> I do.
> 
> I don't really go for fast food burgers. Overcooked patties, soft, textureless rolls, stale lettuce and tomato, and mayo, ketchup, mustard, and chopped-up onion... It just does nothing for me.
> 
> I'll take a proper chunk of ground beef, shaped into a nice, thick, juicy patty, cooked to medium rare and served up on a proper kaiser roll any day. Or, for kicks, sometimes I'll do burger patties as basically large, flattened italian meatballs - mix some sauteed fine-chopped onion (so it's not crunchy - way better this way), bread crumbs, basil, oregano, and garlic and some egg white in with the beef before shaping it into patties. Awesome.


You know what's sad? Just from LOOKING at the title of this thread, I totally knew you were going to post something along these lines, Drew, showcasing your uber metro-sexiness. 

Dude, sometimes I love you. 




On topic - me, I love a BK Whopper. With cheese. No onion or tomato.

But I like Subway's Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki on honey oat bread sub the most. I also have vegan leanings, but I haven't comitted yet. So I don't eat tons of meat. The predator in me is still alive and well, however! *

*I'd like to do it Ted Nugent style, and hunt all my own meat. What I don't hunt, buy from organic markets, and raise m'own chickens. The country life for me!


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2006)

Not all the time? 

 

Sorry, I just really don't like fast food. also, being able to cook well is uber-masculine; since the dawn of time, women have gone for men who can provide for their basic needs the best. It's just, these days, you don't have to go out and kill it yourself for 'em, you just need to know a good butcher. 


(I was raised in a near-vegetarian household from the age of maybe 8-onward, so I also eat a fairly low meat diet, but that doesn't mean I don't still love a really good burger with an ice cold beer on the side. )


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> Not all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, ALL the fuckin' time!

 On all counts. I adore cooking, too. And decent meat now and then is a nice thing, thanks to our predatory evolutionary history.


----------



## noodles (Jun 6, 2006)

Drew: http://www.fiveguys.com/

Fast food atmosphere, but the food is top-notch. Fresh ground chuck from a butcher, fresh baked buns from a bakery, fresh cut fries with the skin still on, and fresh veggies for toppings.

They've expanded as far north as Connecticut and New York now. Be on the lookout.


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2006)

Saw you're other thread. Hmm. I'm wondering how close to New Haven any of those places are - might have to make a road trip next time I go down to see the sister.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 7, 2006)

intersting fact, burger king is called hungry jacks in australia. go figure


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2006)

Of the top places, I had to pick Wendy's.

I absolutely can't stand Burger King. It makes me ill to my stomach and the aftertaste doesn't go away for days. The only way I would a burger at Burger King is if someone paid me to -- or if I was starving and it was the only thing to eat. I am very very happy that Burger King completely failed in Japan and, as a result, there are no Burger Kings left in the entire country. 

I don't usually like McDonalds much, but sometimes I want to eat a Big Mac.

I've never had a burger at Dairy Queen before (only had ice cream there), so I can't comment on that.

But definitely Wendy's. The Big Bacon Classic and the single are very good burgers.

My second fast food choice would be Mos Burger, which is a kind of expensive Japanese burger chain (as far as fast food goes). Here's the link: http://www.mosburger.co.jp Just click on "Menu" in the upper hand corner to get a picture menu of all the food there. My favorite is the Spicy Mos cheeseburger.

However, when I saw the title, I didn't think it'd be a thread about fast food. I always


----------



## rogue (Jun 7, 2006)

if you had any idea how some of those are made then you wouldnt touch them. i make the best burgers HOMEADE!!


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2006)

rogue said:


> if you had any idea how some of those are made then you wouldnt touch them. i make the best burgers HOMEADE!!



I know exactly how they're made and I still eat them. I worked at Wendy's for almost a year when I was in high school. When I worked there, I couldn't eat hamburgers because it just made me think of my hands getting burnt and I didn't want to eat what had caused me so much strife. So, instead, I ate the chicken sandwiches. After I quit working at Wendy's, I started eating their burgers again, but, to this day, I refuse to eat their chili (since I know how it's made). Wendy's burgers are made pretty much the same way as burgers at home.

I really like Steak and Shake's burgers. That's not fast food, but I think it's pretty good.

I actually like restaurant burgers better than homemade burgers. My mother used to always make burgers and they were pretty good, but I'd rather have a burger at a nice high quality restaurant (sure, I'd much rather have her hamburgers than have fast food, though). My grandfather makes pretty good burgers too, but I'd still rather have a burger at a nice restaurant (depending on the restaurant, I guess).


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2006)

I always find its the smaller places that do the better burgers. I completely agree with Drew on the over-cooked shitty burgers that are way too thin and stale vegetables. I'd rather go to a bar and order from there for the same price you get a massive slab of animal in fresh bread and the whole thing is nicely arranged and doesn't look like its been throw together.

Otherwise its hard to decide between BK and McDonalds. I think I'd say BK because I like the flame grilled taste.

This thread makes me want to BBQ.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> but, to this day, I refuse to eat their chili (since I know how it's made).



Let's play "Guess what's in the chili!" 

I guess someone's fingers.


----------



## Michael (Jun 7, 2006)

Hungry Jacks (Australian for Burger King, I guess) has good ones. I never eat fast food though, anymore.


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Let's play "Guess what's in the chili!"
> 
> I guess someone's fingers.



It's not so much WHAT'S in the chili... There is meat in the chili, but what kind of meat? That's the key.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 7, 2006)

I never eat at fast food places if I can avoid it, although I usually end up in the local kebab houses when I've been out drinking. For burgers, can't beat this place called Tootsies in Reading. Never seen one anywhere else, but it's great.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Checker's!!!

Abd they have the best damned seasoned fries in the world!


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> intersting fact, burger king is called hungry jacks in australia. go figure



Seeing as Australia was settled by British convicts who probably bore little love for the monarch who put them in prison and then sent them to Australia, this actually makes perfect sense. In fact, I'd go so far as to call it a rare stroke of marketing genius.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Hungry Jacks (Australian for Burger King, I guess) has good ones. I never eat fast food though, anymore.



"You know what they call a quarter-pounder in France?"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> I know exactly how they're made and I still eat them. I worked at Wendy's for almost a year when I was in high school. When I worked there, I couldn't eat hamburgers because it just made me think of my hands getting burnt and I didn't want to eat what had caused me so much strife. So, instead, I ate the chicken sandwiches. After I quit working at Wendy's, I started eating their burgers again, but, to this day


 Me, too, ha ha! Same exact thing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a burger at the Honolulu hard rock cafe the other day, it was pretty good, indeed.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 9, 2006)

when i need a big piece of meat in my mouth nothing does it like dicks...


----------



## darren (Jun 9, 2006)

Big Kahuna Burger. 

"This IS a tasty burger!"


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> "You know what they call a quarter-pounder in France?"


no...... do i want to know?


----------



## Drew (Jun 10, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> no...... do i want to know?



 

Watch Pulp Fiction, dude.


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 14, 2006)

"do you mind if I wash this down with some of your tasty beverage?"

My latest burger craving (for those of you in the "designated" areas) is White Castle sliders. Holy fuck are these good. I don't live in a designated area, but - you'll love this - Wal-Mart sells frozen boxes of 6 sliders and they're microwavable!  

Check out the big brain on Mark - that's right I'm a dumb motherfucker!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 14, 2006)

Royale With Cheese...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just had a bacon burger w/swiss at this princeville resort place on kauai, it was freaking awesome.


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

Dude are you still in Hawai?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2006)

Leaving today, lol.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I just had a bacon burger w/swiss at this princeville resort place on kauai, it was freaking awesome.


Lucky. I wish I was in Hawaii let alone eating a bacon burger w/swiss at a Princeville resort. Post some pics of the place.


----------



## Tombinator (Jun 16, 2006)

I just had oral surgery two days ago, and I'll probably still be eating soups and soft foods for another few days. Can't believe I'm reading this thread, I'm itching for a burger and fries. Gah!!!!!! If you're ever in California, make sure to check out In n' Out Burger. Red Robin and Nation's are great burger joints too. I like how Wendy's uses and preps fresh ground beef each morning, instead of most fast food places that use frozen foods shipped by freezers on wheels.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 16, 2006)

Tombinator said:


> If you're ever in California, make sure to check out In n' Out Burger. Red Robin and Nation's are great burger joints too.



What's your opinion on Johnny Rockets?


----------



## Tombinator (Jun 16, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> What's your opinion on Johnny Rockets?



To tell you the truth, I don't know, I've never been there. But if I do, you can be sure that you'll be the first to hear about it.


----------



## Leon (Jun 17, 2006)

i just had the Cowboy Burger from Applefleas and wow, it was yummy. it was a huge slab of meat with tomato, lettuce, fried onion petals, bacon, jack and cheddar cheese, and BBQ sauce.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 17, 2006)

I usually get burgers at local resturants. This place down the road makes a mean Grilled Cheeseburger 

I voted Wendy's, though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2006)

I just had a great bacon burger at Bennigans, lol.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2006)

I had a mushroom swiss burger today at a local restaurant here, it was juicy and tasty, hand-cut fries and a coke. It was awesome.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 18, 2006)

who makes the best burgers? i do of course, i make a mean turkey burger!


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 18, 2006)

Double meat, double cheese, mayo and bacon, the biggest fries you ever seen! 

Seriously, If forced, I'll go for a plain Quarter pounder with cheese. But, Gimme Fuddruckers. The one near me is actually good!


----------



## Leon (Jun 18, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I had a mushroom swiss burger today at a local restaurant here, it was juicy and tasty, hand-cut fries and a coke. It was awesome.


handcut fries ROCK.

Bill, i don't think i've ever been to a Fuddruckers. is it like Outback, or Texas Roadhouse, or something along those lines?


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> handcut fries ROCK.
> 
> Bill, i don't think i've ever been to a Fuddruckers. is it like Outback, or Texas Roadhouse, or something along those lines?



It's kinda weird. You stand in a line, order your food, and sit down. They'll call you up to retrieve your vittles. They have buffalo, turkey and veggie burgers, as well as good old fashioned cow in 1/4, 1/3, 1/2 and the artery clogging 1 pound size! You then proceed to their bar of infinite topping material to grace your meat cookie as you see fit! A 1/2 lb burger, fries and a soft drink will run about $8.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> handcut fries ROCK.
> 
> Bill, i don't think i've ever been to a Fuddruckers. is it like Outback, or Texas Roadhouse, or something along those lines?


they sure as hell do, i hand cut my own fries sometimes too, just awesome.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> Seeing as Australia was settled by British convicts who probably bore little love for the monarch who put them in prison and then sent them to Australia, this actually makes perfect sense. In fact, I'd go so far as to call it a rare stroke of marketing genius.



Haha, almost believable, except technically we're still a monarchy, although the role of the queen has basically consists of little else aside from ugly-ing up our loose change, heh.

The only fast food burgers I really like are Oportos, which use Thai chicken and have brutal fries and sauce. I tried Kenny Rogers Chicken once just for the novelty of the Seinfeld connection and it wasn't too bad.

For the record, I don't think the Wendy's here do burgers, just hot dogs. Odd.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, homemade burgers rock. I haven't really tasted burgers here in Denmark that were better than what i can cook up myself.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 18, 2006)

There's a burger store in Southern Cali' called "Furs",,,yes you can order a Fur burger deluxe with no cheese, and they won't even look at you twice.

Now the spelling may be different but the pronounciation is all good.

~A


----------



## Naren (Jun 18, 2006)

Reading this thread has just made me very hungry.

And, as for Johnny Rockets (someone mentioned it on page 5), I think it's a pretty dang good burger place. It's a little more expensive than Steak And Shake and it isn't as expensive as a lot of standard restaurants, but it's pretty damn good.  I've only eaten there once (maybe twice). The first time I ate there was when I went to Cedar Point last year.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 18, 2006)

Homemade, you know exactly whats going into the burger and dont have worry about the *secret* sauce.


----------



## Tombinator (Jun 19, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Homemade, you know exactly whats going into the burger and dont have worry about the *secret* sauce.



Bwhahaha! You know damn right!


----------



## Samer (Jun 26, 2006)

The best burger is from 2 places in Toronto Canada, one is a place called Johnys burger (north york toronto area) and then one that is called Harveys.


----------



## Mykie (Jun 26, 2006)

If any of you ever come to Chicago or the burbs of Chicago, check out Portillo's... odds are you will fall in love with the food because it is so good. They not only have the best Italian Beef and Hot Dogs, but their burgers are dam good, I'm talking 1/3 of a pound for a single... mmmmmmmmmm, now I want one. I know they just opened a location in Cali... But that don't beat a Chicago style deep dish pizza... So good even the ninja turtles are moving to Chicago...


----------



## darren (Jul 5, 2006)

Nothing beats a good homemade burger.

Harvey's is a chain up here, and they're pretty good. Their Angus burger and their Sirloin burger are especially tasty, and their toppings are always fresh and you can have it made to order.

I just had a Dairy Queen burger for the first time in about 15 years... that was one tasty burger! And A&W is another good chain burger that i've started to enjoy more than the "big three" over the last few years.

There's a diner here in Toronto called Dangerous Dan's, and their burgers are awesome... and HUGE. They even serve a 24 oz. burger. They also have a couple of specials on their menu:



Dangerous Dan's said:


> The Double D Proudly Presents:
> 
> Our specials for all of your incredibly excessive beef needs:
> 
> ...



The "Royale" option is a combo with a deep-fried Mars bar with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 5, 2006)

darren said:


> Dangerous Dan's, and their burgers are awesome... and HUGE. They even serve a 24 oz. burger. They also have a couple of specials on their menu:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Royale" option is a combo with a deep-fried Mars bar with whipped cream for dessert.



Sign me right up for those ribs! That colon clogger thing is frightening!


----------



## Loomer (Jul 7, 2006)

Huge burgers effin' kick ass!

Last week, I was at the Roskilde Festival (i saw Tool! Yay!), and there I also faced the burger of digestive destruction. 

A good half hour's walk away from where the festival takes place, there is a little burger joint called Vikingegryden (The Viking Pot) where they serve the infamous Buggi Burger. Pronounced, "Boogie", btw. 

For those of you familiar with the metric system, it's 310 grams of beef, put inside a bun with a diameter of about 25 cm with enough salad, cheese, bacon and ketchupy goodness to feed an army. 
And it's cheap as hell. only about 4.5 $, and after eating one, you don't need anymore food for the remainder of the day. A small disadvantage though, is that your stomach is totally knocked out after having eaten a whole burger, so you'll have to pause slightly with the drinking for a few hours, or you'll get sick. If that is the case with everyone, or if I'm just a pussy I don't know. 

But get this: The sickest thing is, that for an extra 20% in the price, they'll give you the double, which is just two burgers in the bun instead of two. 620 grams of meat! 

Vegan's nightmare, I tell ya.

And one last thing, the burgers tasted friggin' great.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 7, 2006)

<quote>Try our 24oz Bulls Balls Burger
w/ Fries and a Pop
For Only $ 13.45 (Royale 17.20)</quote>

I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 9, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> <quote>Try our 24oz Bulls Balls Burger
> w/ Fries and a Pop
> For Only $ 13.45 (Royale 17.20)</quote>
> 
> I'll pass, thanks.



That's right! You'll pass something very large!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> That's right! You'll pass something very large!



Two words I don't wanna hear when talking about food........bull and balls.


----------



## darren (Jul 9, 2006)

24 ounces is _680 grams_.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 9, 2006)

Who makes the best burgers? My mom! (no rly!) She makes burgers of any kind that far surpasses anything i ate until today. The great thing is that when she takes a bite out of a burger, she can make the exact same burger (but even better). I mean, when i eat, i eat like 10 hamburgers with 2L of cola and about a large plate full of french fries, so if i would eat that at McDonalds or something, i would be broke for the rest of my life


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 9, 2006)

7slinger said:


> I haven't had a decent fast food burger in years, I almost always get chicken



Same here, I prefer to make my own burgers but fast food wise I'd have to say White castle, you can eat so many of those tiny burgers man.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 9, 2006)

I tried them all when I was over in the USA a couple of weeks ago. Im gonna with Whopper. Just tasted the best.

White Castle .. only when drunk, then those nasty, dirty, evil little fuckers are heaven!


----------



## NDG (Jul 9, 2006)

Wendy's. 

I like White Castle, but always pay for it a day later.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 9, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Wendy's.
> 
> I like White Castle, but always pay for it a day later.



oh I know but it's part of the cleansing after sinning.
*insert poop smilie here*


----------

